# 12V VRT Precision 5862 Options



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

I am about to buy a Precision 5862 (possibly 6262) for my 12V VRT Build but I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the difference would be between these two options:

- T4 68ar Vband 
- T4 81ar Vband 

Difference as in full boost RPMs and other related information. I will be running this on C2 42lb software/injectors with a short runner and AWIC and looking for roughly 350whp (highest I will probably go is 400-425whp). Thanks in advance!

Nick

Side Note: Would a Precision 6266 work for my current set-up?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

The .68 will hav full boost at around 3500 rpm 
The .81 will hav full boost at around 4000 rpm

And get the 6266 with the .81 (my choice  ):beer:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> The .68 will hav full boost at around 3500 rpm
> The .81 will hav full boost at around 4000 rpm
> 
> And get the 6266 with the .81 (my choice  ):beer:


Ok, good deal. Will the 6266 have enough fuel from the 42lb injectors? I only plan on pushing 10-15lbs of boost. I already have a LSD but no other clutch or axle work, so I dont want to push it to much. Not to mention that I have about 140k on the motor.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

140k the engines shouldn't sweat it. It's nicely broken in.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

42# injectors should be good to low 400 safety... run a surge tank so the intank pump isn't working to hard...
If you wont go pass 10-15 psi .. I would use the .68 as you will have a longer power band but no one in this forum or in this world ever stayed with low boost once they've experienced boost  lol

But the .68 T4 can also max out ur fueling... so its up to u to decide how much lag you can deal with... better get some sticky tires  :beer:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> 42# injectors should be good to low 400 safety... run a surge tank so the intank pump isn't working to hard...
> If you wont go pass 10-15 psi .. I would use the .68 as you will have a longer power band but no one in this forum or in this world ever stayed with low boost once they've experienced boost  lol
> 
> But the .68 T4 can also max out ur fueling... so its up to u to decide how much lag you can deal with... better get some sticky tires  :beer:


Thank you for all the help! I just want to make sure I iron out the details before I buy. I think the 10-15psi will be my initial to be safe since: 1. This is my first time turbocharging and 2. It's my daily driver. I already have a Walbro inline that will be going in as well. Is that good enough or should I try upgrading to a surge tank?

But over all, I may just go with the 6266 T4 .81 so that I can be sure of two things... I dont burn through my tires/clutch with the later onset of boost and I will have more room to upgrade fueling/software later. Am I correct in these assumptions?


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

GTITDub said:


> But over all, I may just go with the 6266 T4 .81 so that I can be sure of two things... I dont burn through my tires/clutch with the later onset of boost and I will have more room to upgrade fueling/software later. Am I correct in these assumptions?


Keep us posted , im going with that turbo choice too soon i get back to the states. I'd like to know how it turns out since i will be running a similar setup


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

12V_VR said:


> Keep us posted , im going with that turbo choice too soon i get back to the states. I'd like to know how it turns out since i will be running a similar setup


Will do! I am still debating between the 6262 and the 6266 though. I really dont want to do internals so that may be my deciding factor.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

cant really go wrong with either but you can get the 6266 and make more power for the same price as the 6262. You shouldnt need to do internals unless your trying to push the turbo's rated hp (700hp+)


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

12V_VR said:


> cant really go wrong with either but you can get the 6266 and make more power for the same price as the 6262. You shouldnt need to do internals unless your trying to push the turbo's rated hp (700hp+)


True, but what is the difference in lag between the two with only pushing 10-15psi?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

GTITDub said:


> True, but what is the difference in lag between the two with only pushing 10-15psi?


probably 2-300rpms, not 100% sure


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

The 6266 has a better exhaust wheel design than the 6262... the 6266 6466 6766 has a lighter thinner exhaust wheel design and that equals out to a better spool and re spool of the turbo and precision claims it makes more power at the same boost level vs the 6265 6765 it replaced...

But like what 12v_vr said you can go wrong with either turbo... just figure out your lag by choosing the right exhaust housing... 

My buddy has a 6262 with a .82 t3 in his mk4 12v vrt @15-16psi and it pulls his friends cobra... thats not bad! Lol I installed the turbo (and 630cc UM fueling upgrade ) for him and if I remember correctly his full boost was at 3500-3800 depending on load (.82 t3 = .68 t4 flow wise) when i test drove the car after...:beer:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

For the power levels stated in the first post there is no need to run a turbo with a 62mm inducer.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes but who really stay at that level? Lol


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

.therealvrt said:


> For the power levels stated in the first post there is no need to run a turbo with a 62mm inducer.





PjS860ct said:


> Yes but who really stay at that level? Lol


Very true, and I definitely will be turning it up, I just want to make sure that there isn't too much lag with only starting out with 10-15psi on the 42# injectors but on the other hand, I don't want to start out with the wrong ar so that I get nothing but wheel spins after I do turn it up


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

GTITDub said:


> Very true, and I definitely will be turning it up, I just want to make sure that there isn't too much lag with only starting out with 10-15psi on the 42# injectors but on the other hand, I don't want to start out with the wrong ar so that I get nothing but wheel spins after I do turn it up


you're going to get nothing but wheel spin once you turn it up regardless.

for the boost levels you're talking about, the A/R isnt going to have a huge effect anyway.


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Between both the CEA 6262 T4 .81ar and the CEA 6266 T4 .81ar, what is the difference in rpm at which full boost is achieved? Is there any since the inducer wheel is the same?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

you wont even notice the difference...


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> you're going to get nothing but wheel spin once you turn it up regardless.
> 
> for the boost levels you're talking about, the A/R isnt going to have a huge effect anyway.


Exactly. The only thing you can really do is limit the wheel spin to the top end with a large housing or control the boost in lower gears with a electronic controller.

Being a first setup anything you put on is going to feel godly. So just roll with it. Once your in the game you'll figure out were you want to be. It's hard to establish that for the first setup cause you don't really know. Everyone likes a different flavour.... You know.


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

True, thank for all the help guys!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

The 58/62 is a great turbo, its a no brainer for 350 or 450 whp or even 550 whp lol.
I have several cars out there running them. The 62mm compressor is good for 700++ whp. Don't be scared of the "little turbos", I have time slips and data logs to prove it!


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Do you have some examples of the set-ups running the 5862's?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/60

his best was [email protected] last year... 10s this year!:thumbup:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

That thing is sexy! What .ar is he running?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

GTITDub said:


> That thing is sexy! What .ar is he running?


.68 T4-- that car is a very heavy full-weight street Corrado with rollbar. I does not get any more "streetcar legit" than that.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> .68 T4-- .


Whoops .. I guess wrong...eace::beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll let you off this time Paolo.  The 62mm turbine wheel is available in .63 or .82 T3, .58 or .68 T4 tangential or .84 divided.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Ok, so I have pretty much decided on the 6266, T4 (ar I am prolly just going to flip a coin on  ) Now the question is... Should I push my build back a little bit to get the BB or just go forward with the JB? I was set on JB, but after extensive research and reading, I know that the JB is hit or miss with the oil issues. Some people like Paolo have great success with the JB, but others have constant issues... Is the extra $540 worth bypassing the potential issues? Hrmmm...


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Get the ball bearing, without question.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

If I had the extra cash at the time I would have bought the bb version but so far so good... lets see this year as ill be pushing a little more boost out of it :/ 

:beer:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Nice, definitely let me know how it goes as I haven't bought mine just yet. Anyone have word about the new air cooled dbb that precision came out with?


----------

